# Do Plastisol transfers peel?



## sykoshingo (Apr 8, 2007)

Has anyone encountered peeling with plastisol transfers? I had some designs come back from Imagesetters, who offer amazing customer service, but the transfers feel very plastic like and do peel. To me, this is unacceptable and I want to know if that is the norm or is it supposed feel exactly like silk screen. I have tried a wide range of temperatures, pressures and press times, but they all lead to the same result. The results are slightly faded and the edges will peel after a couple of washes. I have ordered samples from many different vendors, but they are all small in size. Our prints are about 14x15 oversized and I wonder if that is the issue. If anyone could provide any advice or provide a vendor that they have gone through that doesnt charge outrageously for gang printing and at minimum can print at least 15x15 inch designs, I would greatly appreciate it. Ideally I would like said vendor to provide a really small sample run so we can test our designs with their methods, because it sucks to do a 200 sheet run and have all the samples basically useless. Thanks in advance.


----------



## StanDodson (Jan 4, 2008)

I use Transfer Express and have never had a problem. I've never had anything peel or even come close. I adjust my press time a little longer to press the design in deeper if I need that look. Going by the transfer instructions on temperature and time is the best way to get the desired results.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Have you tested the temperature on your heat press? Peeling could be caused by a press not getting hot enough.

Plastisol transfers should not peel because when heated corrected the ink melts into the fabric.


----------



## sykoshingo (Apr 8, 2007)

I have tested the temperature with multiple settings up to 425 degrees all with the same results. I haven't had any problems on plastisol transfers provided by other companies, but again, those were small 3 inch samples that were provided by the companies. Our prints have been about 14"x14" and pressed on a 16"x20" phoenix phire from imprintables. I have also not had any problems pressing vinyl at the recommended settings. I could be wrong, but I do believe the press temps are fairly accurate. My next step is to find a high quality vendor that can print oversized as well as gang multi color images. I have yet to find one that matches both of those criteria and not have a plastic like feel on the finished product. Any recommendations are greatly appreciated. I am looking for as close to screen print as possible unless the hand can be lighter. Thanks.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Sounds to me like you may have a problem with the transfers themselves. 

Have you contacted the supplier?

I know there are a few suppliers that keep samples from jobs and test them at your request if you are having issues. There have been a few posts here where the suppliers did confirm an issue and replaced the transfers. I can't remember who they were though.

I guess my point is that they shouldn't peel but it is possible to get a bad batch.


----------



## sykoshingo (Apr 8, 2007)

I have contacted them and they recommended changes in settings which I have tried and they said that they have tried to press some as well and they do not have any issues, but to me even some of their sample loos as if it may peel, although theirs do come out much more vibrant than mine. The problem appears to be more noticeable on sharp pointy edges as well as thin lines. Examples of this being fins on a fish or thin blood spatters.I have spent a ton of hours trying to figure out the issue but I have counted those 3 orders as a loss already and just want to find another vendor to try to see how other large sized plastisol transfers work from other companies. I'll continue my search for a vendor that will try to accomodate the sizes and multi-color ganging.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Have you tried Ace Transfer? Severl folks use them (as well as myself..) and have been satisfied with their work.

Another favorite is First-Edition but not as quick in their turnaround.


----------

